# Farewell to the fine people of 2cool



## Pescador Viejo Loco (May 21, 2004)

*I will be leaving the 2cool forum and family due to the embarrassment I have brought on myself by asking or begging for help paying for my own issues.*
*My heartfelt thanks to those 2cool members who helped me to get the dental work done.*
*Through the years I have owned several descent boats, Kayaks, sail lines, close to 1st class fishing tackle, boxes and bags filled to the brim with best and hottest lures. I have been fortunate to have been a dedicated and successful fisherman I have caught many, many fish.*
*I hunted deer and Dove, quail and whatever else was in season. Of course I had some very nice firearms to assist in feeding the hunting addiction.*
*While living for 33 years in Corpus I also did a lot of SCUBA diving and needless to say my equipment was near 1st class.*
*While diving off Padre Island at the offshore rigs and the jetties at Port Aransas, I have killed several large Groupers (we called them Jew Fish) lots of snapper, Spade fish and many other species, through the years I ate or gave away many pounds of fish. My picture was in the Caller Times in Corpus many times with my catches.*
*I have also while living in Corpus Captained a number of private Yachts and offshore fishing boats, I have caught Sailfish, Blue Marlin, Cobia (LING), Spanish and King Mackerel, Bull Dolphin, Wahoo, several species of Sharks and just about everything you will find in the middle coast of Texas.*
*I rode motorcycles and ended up racing short track and scrambles all over Texas and other states for a few years. Traveling in those days was much less expensive than it is today.*
*I drove Stock cars in Corpus for a couple of years for some â€œGOOD OLE BOYSâ€ who did not have the balls to drive the car they built, it was about as much fun as one can have fully dressed. Won several, placed high in a number but crashed a number of times as well.*
*I got my private Flying license at 23, didnâ€™t fly all that much but when I did, it was awesome.*
*My brother told me recently he was starting a â€œBUCKET LISTâ€! I laughed and replied, â€œI HAVE LIVED AT LEAST 3 BUCKET LISTS IN MY LIFEâ€!*
*I never made a lot of money, but it was always enough to feed my fishing, hunting, diving and adrenaline producing addictions.*
*Guess I subscribed entirely too much to **â€œLife should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways, chocolate in one hand, wine in the other, body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming WOO HOO what a ride!"*

*Last but the point of this post is:*
*I HAVE MANY FOND MEMORIES OF DAYS GONE.*
*I NEVER GOT AROUND TO PUTTING ANYTHING AWAY FOR THE â€œRAINY DAYâ€ OR RETIREMENT!!!!!*
*NOW AT 74 RETIRED AND LIVING ON A RELATIVELY MEAGER INCOME AND BUDGET ALMOST EVERY DOLLAR, THERE IS SELDOM AND OFTEN NEVER ANY â€œDISPOSAL INCOMEâ€ SINCE RETIRING WHEN I TURNED 65. *
*I ALSO FIND MYSELF WITH TYPE1 DIABETES AND THE EATING REQUIREMENTS GET MORE EXPENSIVE EVERY WEEK.*
*IF I COULD KICK THE EATING HABIT I WOULD HAVE A FEW MORE BUCKS TO HOPEFULLY NOT DO AS I HAVE ALWAYS DONE SPEND FOOLISHLY.*
*I WOULD HOPE THAT THOSE WHO READ THIS WOULD LEARN FROM MY LIFETIME OF ERRORS AND LACK OF RESPECT FOR MONEY AND SAVING SOMETHING FOR THAT (DENTAL) RAINY DAY A FEW WEEKS AGO.*
*Once again my heartfelt thanks for those 2coolers and some others who helped me financially through these past few weeks.*
*My prayer is someone will read this and be smarter than I have been.*
*I will read the board from time to time as it has been part of my Internet Addiction for several years. *
*Due to my embarrassment I feel for asking for help because of own fault and recklessness with money through the years, doubt I will post to the Forum in the future.*
*Sincerely Mark Moore, a.k.a. Pesacdor Viejo Loco*


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

I would hope you would reconsider as all of us and I lead a group that have said or done things here and then start thinking what did I do? Unless numerous have made reference I say reconsider. I would only be concerned if Mont or Bill had made reference. Don't have a clue as to what may of happen but I say think about it. Good luck.....


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I have no idea what you're talking about, so why don't you stay. It's just the interwebs.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

No reason to leave just because you feel embarrassment,,, You have to remember its just a forum on the internet, and are far as forums go its a pretty exceptional one,, You have to be a little thick skinned and not take everything to heart,,, There are a bunch of really good people on here with tons of life experiences just like you,, Its all in what you use it for,, Some use it to learn, some use it to vent, some use it for social,,, everyone has their own reasons for spending the time on here,,, and Im sure you have alot to offer with all of your ventures,,,,,,


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Nothing to be embarrassed about. There is not one of us walking this earth that did not need a lending hand from someone at sometime in life. You definitely have lived the bucket life and as I grow older, I realize this is what life should be about. I agree to prepare for a future life where income may be a concern, but what the heck good is life if you have not enjoyed it along the way. Please reconsider - if someone who has no authority on the board has said something to you regarding your plea, then they need to look into their own heart and quite worrying about others.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

I think it would be more disrespectful to leave after getting the help you needed. Kinda like a slam bam thank you mam. I would tell you to stay and enjoy 2cool like you always have. If not good luck.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I can just about guarantee that there will be somebody else get as embarrassed as you feel tomorrow. There are prideful people with all kinds of secrets and skeletons that seep out and you know what? We don't care. 2Cool is made up of some extreme characters that just want a place to hang their hat.

Keep yours on the same hook. We judge...but not like that.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Not sure what happened. Missed the thread. You joined 2 Cool almost 11 years ago. Surely you figured out by now you have to have tough skin to stick around any forum. For some reason fishing forums are the worst. Too easy to get butt hurt over meanless trash talk. Bye the way, my boat is newer than yours, faster than yours and catches more fish than yours. My old lady is hotter too...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Don't sweat the small chit Pescador Viejo Loco! I and plenty of others have and will read ur post. Thanks for the helpful hints and insight on planning our retirement.

I have not been on 2cool that long, but it is a great site where all kinds of chit happens and is posted about, no need to be embarrassed, we may all need a 'helping hand' one day in the future.....


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Life is a journey , we all must take our path and learn and help others that is the befit of the web , I would rather help some one here than hand it out to a guy bumming on the street . Just my .02


----------



## baymaster in wylie (Oct 4, 2014)

Stay with us man!!!!!!!!!!

we all are in the same boat. 
you are wise enough to understand that!

you are needed.............


joe


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

I read the thread and don't see any reason to be ashamed. Heck with all your adventures I wish you'd stick around and post more.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Help .*



DCAVA said:


> Don't sweat the small chit Pescador Viejo Loco! I and plenty of others have and will read ur post. Thanks for the helpful hints and insight on planning our retirement.
> 
> I have not been on 2cool that long, but it is a great site where all kinds of chit happens and is posted about, no need to be embarrassed, we may all need a 'helping hand' one day in the future.....


This guy helped me out and we have never met , I still owe him a cold one at least :brew2:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

artys only said:


> This guy helped me out and we have never met , I still owe him a cold one at least :brew2:


A cold one and a big ribeye steak, or a whitetail hunt!!! J/K lol!!!:dance:


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

artys only said:


> Life is a journey , we all must take our path and learn and help others that is the befit of the web , I would rather help some one here than hand it out to a guy bumming on the street . Just my .02


Ditto. I have helped and been helped in many, many ways on 2cool. It is what we do here.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

don't do this to yourself

1. if you did not harm or hurt anyone where you were doing all those things in your youth then no one has a right to be mad at you and only you can be mad at yourself and regret how you spent money

2. no one will learn from your crazy stories or share in the laughs and funny moments you spent living them if you do not stick around and share them

3. you did not hold a gun to the head of anyone and force them to donate to you they did so of their own free will

4. you probably paid a lot of taxes, did a lot of work for others and produced a lot of things while making your living no matter how large or small it was.....that beats the living hell out of those that have never done a thing in life other than produce crime and mayhem and then give birth to and (abandon) or raise more to be just like them.....wild parasites that have never done a bit of good and have only worked to do harm and destroy

you made money, you spent money again if no one was harmed in the making of your money and the spending of your money then you owe no one an apology for that.....millions and probably 10s of millions can not come close to saying the same

5. I spend way too much time on the WWW....there is a guy I follow that is a repo driver on youtube

I have been fascinated by the repo industry since a met a crazy guy that did it in Houston many years ago and listened to his stories

some might say it is a terrible business, but in watching the videos of this guy on youtube there is one pattern that always holds true.....those that are open, honest, straight forward and that live a life of truthfulness hand their keys over willingly and without much if any of a fight including those that are down on their luck and getting kicked from 100 directions

those that are scum no matter how much money they have or have had try every trick in the book to hide their cars and other assets up for repo and they cry and scream and act like petulant children even if it is clear the repo is 100% their fault and even if they have the cash and laziness, stupidity and shear irresponsibility and a willingness to try and get something for nothing are the only reason their car is up for repo and was actually picked up and even if they were given all the breaks and even if they are buying another car or have already bought another car

and more specifically the actual repo driver has a wife that has stage 4 colon cancer....he openly admits that he dropped health insurance a while back because it was so expensive as a small business owner....he has 6 kids of his own from his first marriage and his second wife (with the cancer) has 3 kids of her own

he has some nice things like a ZX6 motorcycle and his wifes car is a nice mustang and he recently bought a new (new to him used) repo truck and it had the 6.4 Ford diesel and had to be totally rebuilt not long after he got it to the tune of $14,000

he has a paypal for his wife and he "E-begged" as some accused him of to get his engine rebuilt....he explained that the assets people say he should sell have a payment on them and if he sold them he would have no car and no motorcycle and little of any extra cash from that

again he held a gun to no ones head to donate to either issue....he has helped people on the side of the road and to get their car unlocked several times in his videos.....he has a second job he works 12 hours one day a week at Sundance Resort to escape from repos for just a bit, but to keep income as well

and every day day after day he gets up, takes care of his wife, takes care of the last step kid that lives at home and goes out and works a hell of a lot of hours picking up cars.....either from other hard working honest decent people that politely hand over the keys and say "I will do my best to get it back" or from total trash that would not do the right thing if their life depended on it

he freely admits the mistakes of his youth and of his adulthood.....and he shares it all on video week by week for several years.....and some bash him mercilessly for it and wish death on his wife and kids in the comment section because he is a "repoman" and an "agent of the bankster fraudsters" (as if anyone has ever had a gun to their head and forced to take a loan or buy a car they could not afford)

and through it all he gets up and works hard, pays taxes, does a job that is needed and tries to live his life right and the best he can.....it hurt him to ask and it hurt him to accept the donations.....but at the end of the day he has provided countless hours of enjoyment and entertainment and life lessons to those that watch him and he never once forced anyone to watch or to give to watch and he has never once that I have seen has ever done anyone wrong

he is just a guy trying to get it done day after day just like you are and were and he did not screw others or force others to do a **** thing....he simply ask and said tanks to those that did and in exchange he gave a hell of a lot of knowledge and experience and entertainment and life lessons to those that are intelligent enough to know what they are seeing

stick around....tell some stories and spin some yarns....no harm no foul no one hurt or cheated


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

No one is perfect. Any one will need help one way or another, money or not. You are an old salt, so you can be valuable to folks here with your life's experience. So, hang around.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

oh lord -:headknock


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

He will not respond.
Depression is really bad and when it gets a hold of you, it is even worse.
Man, we pray for you.
Come back to us.
B.D


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

No need to be embarrassed, we all need help from each other in some form.You were sincere in your request. No need to leave the 2Cool family over it.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Rethink your decision PVL. If you are embarrassed for living a life making foolish decisions, you should learn from it ... not go out like this, on yet another foolish decision.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

DCAVA said:


> Don't sweat the small chit Pescador Viejo Loco! I and plenty of others have and will read ur post. Thanks for the helpful hints and insight on planning our retirement.
> 
> I have not been on 2cool that long, but it is a great site where all kinds of chit happens and is posted about, no need to be embarrassed, we may all need a 'helping hand' one day in the future.....





DCAVA said:


> A cold one and a big ribeye steak, or a whitetail hunt!!! J/K lol!!!:dance:


More than likely it will be 3 , deer hunt and a cold beer with a steak ! :brew2:


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Stay with us, we have all done some things we wish we hadn't of but stay here and enjoy the camaraderie, it's no biggie.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Gemini8 said:


> oh lord -:headknock


sad3sm:headknock

No one said "Please post"


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Please reconsider, Loco. You are a valuable, respected and longtime member of this family with a lot to offer this crazy place.

MC


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Keep hanging with us


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Forget about it-We are human & imperfect-All of us-Stay with us because it's more fun to grow old with friends-Kinda boring by yourself.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

You have a lot of friends here sir. I get the impression that you care very much about somehow offending us. I also get the impression that people here consider you to be a great person and an asset to 2cool, and have been for a long time. I hope you stay with us!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I've seen a lot of folks that were truly in need get help from the fine folks on 2Cool. More than once I have had my faith in people restored after opening up TTMB and reading a fine thread about how they have made someone's need their cause. 
But just as important as helping folks when they need it is being able to graciously accept. Stick around and show them that part.
There is no shame in finding yourself in need.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Stay with us, sounds like your a fishing and hunting machine, and have had many great adventures catching different types of fish many of us dream about.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Speckled said:


> sad3sm:headknock
> 
> No one said "Please post"


Not sure what you are getting at. I posted earlier encouraging him to stay. The post you quoted was in reference to the dissertation in #16 - sorry if you didn't that.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

So, in leaving an Internet forum that you have been a part of, for 11 years, makes your life better?
We want to hear what you have to say, every day.
Typing is free.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Court said:


> Forget about it-We are human & imperfect-All of us-Stay with us because it's more fun to grow old with friends-Kinda boring by yourself.


Well said Court... Especially as a recovering Manziel fan!  :cheers:


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Heard someone say years ago "I am a good example of a bad example" - there is actually much value in that. Maybe your decisions were wrong but it can help others not to make the same mistake.

Living for today has huge consequences - lesson is for all of us to think ahead - think about where you will be in 10-20-30 plus years and plan accordingly.

God Bless you - never ever is all lost - hang in there


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Have you thought about putting your experiences and stories into print? Your handle would make a great title! Would be a great way to make some funds to continue your adventures. I'd buy it.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Gemini8 said:


> Not sure what you are getting at. I posted earlier encouraging him to stay. The post you quoted was in reference to the dissertation in #16 - sorry if you didn't that.


Kinda hard to tell what your post was referencing. I assumed the op. My fault, didn't see your earlier post.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

you were the very first person to pm me-I've followed your posts since I first joined-love your little pup too! I realize you're going through some tough times, but please don't give up on a group of people that truly care about you!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh my gosh!! Please don't go!! Reading your post you have done so much more than a lot of us have!! What an exciting life to share with others. I know you're full of stories and there are some of us that would love to hear them!! 
Linda


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Mark- my prayers are with you in this dark period. I sincerely hope you can find a way to lift yourself out of this terrible state and know that the 2cool family will help you as much as possible.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

why leave friends


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Pescador Viejo Loco said:


> *I will be leaving the 2cool forum and family due to the embarrassment I have brought on myself by asking or begging for help paying for my own issues.*
> *My heartfelt thanks to those 2cool members who helped me to get the dental work done.*
> *Through the years I have owned several descent boats, Kayaks, sail lines, close to 1st class fishing tackle, boxes and bags filled to the brim with best and hottest lures. I have been fortunate to have been a dedicated and successful fisherman I have caught many, many fish.*
> *I hunted deer and Dove, quail and whatever else was in season. Of course I had some very nice firearms to assist in feeding the hunting addiction.*
> ...


Hey Mark, sounds like you just told my story. Stick around. There's plenty of us on here in the same boat.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Depression is crazy. I struggle with it myself. Don't leave. You need someone to listen I want to hear your stories. People of 2cool are awesome and give because we truly care and might have to ask for help our selfs one day. That's what makes this forum so great and powerful. Keep coming back! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

At first I did not understand or was missing something why you were "embarrassed".

I was thinking someone dogged you out for asking for help. Then I re read your original post and realized you are dogging yourself out. 

First of all forget about it. I am confident the issue with all other issues WE ALL HAVE and beat ourselves over are gone with the wind and people around us are breathing new and fresh air.

If you like it here, stay. I am sure you have allot to share that will benefit different folks at different times. 

Besides what else are you going to do? Watch Rosie Oddonell? Springer? 

Sometime our pride is our worst enemy and can make us make decisions we later regret. 



My two cents.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Money doesn't make the man. I would much rather have lived the adventure you have lived and be eating beans three times a day, than be sitting on a pile of cash @ 74 not having done anything fun all my life.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

At some point in our lives we all need help. It's comforting to know that strangers with nothing more in common than a web page are willing to help. There is no shame in needing assistance now and then. We all do what we can.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Don't be a coward now. What you did asking for help took real courage. Nothing in your earlier life could have been more difficult. 

Don't punk out now and leave so many folks that truly care about you.


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

*Pay it back*

Find a way to pay it back by providing a good gesture to the ones that helped you out. Get the focus off yourself and put it towards others. There's always something you can do.

SKelly


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Money doesn't make the man. I would much rather have lived the adventure you have lived and be eating beans three times a day, than be sitting on a pile of cash @ 74 not having done anything fun all my life.


Or saving up for that one day when you can retire and complete the bucket list. Only to have your health fail shortly after retirement.

Me I live life like I won't wake up tomorrow. No regrets.

---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

I feel it's perfectly normal for you to feel as you do. Your still man enough and of able mind to openly admit that you should have set aside for what's going on with you now. You feel responsible and now prides messing with you. Sleep on our replies, then get on back with us, and let us know how your doing.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Well said Court... Especially as a recovering Manziel fan!  :cheers:


Think I saw the light, finally-I'm a little slow in my old age.


----------



## Humble Fisherman (Sep 28, 2011)

2 Cool is your family and family will stick with you through thick and thin.

Stay plugged in


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Just some of what you said is WISDOM that many young kids need to have drummed into their head. Stay around and enlighten us with some hard-earned knowledge and life wisdom.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope you reconsider Mark, you are one of the characters that make this place 2cool.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*yep*

X2


mikethehobo said:


> I hope you reconsider Mark, you are one of the characters that make this place 2cool.


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

We're all born penniless and all the money in the world won't save you in the end. I didn't pay for my first meal or set of clothes and neither did you. Money is nothing, but friends and family are everything.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Aww man, don't let the red dot Gilbert gave run you off so fast. He doesn't matter. Good luck.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

You have a bunch of friends on here that I bet you never knew you had... You need a hand around here. Us young pups have a lot to learn from you!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

If I gave things up just because I embarrassed myself, I would never be doing anything. I enjoy your post and hope you will reconsider. I have needed help on things in the past and have been fortunate enough to receive it from good friends. There is nothing wrong with asking for help as long as you are not trying to take advantage of someone.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Common Pescador. Nobody embarrassed themselves on 2cool more than me. I don't want to see you go. I always read your comments and posts. What you just said above is great advice for all those younger than you to prepare for retirement. Hang in there, Brother.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Jamaica Cove said:


> Just some of what you said is WISDOM that many young kids need to have drummed into their head. Stay around and enlighten us with some hard-earned knowledge and life wisdom.


YEP !!!!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

There will always be tomorrow and it is NEVER to late to make things better for yourself. You have 6 pages of 2coolers so far with open arms and these are types of people that can help you see the light at the end of the tunnel. 

Dont take to heart the rude things people can say behind a keyboard and I would advise to never go down to the Jungle. 


Keep your head up as there are many many people far worse off than you. The good Lord only gives you what you can handle. He has the answers you seek.


----------



## 4LATSNORTH (Oct 10, 2014)

*Pescador Viejo Loco*

I am brand new on this forum, I post very little, but read the forum a lot. I have varied interests and am a member of several forums. 
One of the unique things I noticed on this forum, is a kind of kinship the members share.......I see many people openly sharing LIFE EVENTS. 
Their accomplishments, and their disappointments. Some vent about things they are angry or concerned about. Some seek advice and or guidance. Sometimes a request a simple prayer is asked for. The list goes on and on.
Those kinds of posts are what make this particular forum "2cool" unique.
I did not see the post you have referred to, but get the gist of what it is about. There is no need to be ashamed or embarrassed....... If you asked for help, and received it......accept it graciously. If someone was disrespectful in any way........let it go. Don't beat yourself up over it.
Pay it forward.....when possible help someone else out. It dose not have to be financial help.....a kind deed can be priceless. Karma works.

*Stick around, it is obvious a lot of folks think highly of you on 2cool.*


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Does anyone here actually know this man? Can he be physically checked on by someone on here that knows where he lives?


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I agree someone needs to check on him


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

You shouldn't be embarrassed because of hard times. That's a life event you have no control over so don't let it get to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Anyone on here that says they never had to ask for help from someone with hat in hand to make it through a rough patch is a liar and an idiot, the fact that you reached out on here is what defines this website as a FAMILY not a message board. Think of all that you've given others in your time whether you could afford it or not, and maybe it wasn't even financial because a listening ear or wise word can be worth way more than money, and DO NOT EVER be ashamed to need or ask for help. You need to gather yourself up and hold your head up high!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

PVL, you have been on 2cool since the "yellow board". Most of the newbies do not realize the significance of that. You have seen and been part of so much over the years that I find it hard to comprehend that you would just let it all go over feeling uncomfortable for asking for help. This is where help is often sought and found. Stick around. Lurk for a while if you feel the need, but don't give it up.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I wish I knew the right words to help you get through the feelings you're having but I don't. If you need someone to talk to, send me a pm and I'll give you my cell number. Or we can just drive around and chat if you'd prefer. 2cool has always been a place I could go to get info, share things with each other, get help or help others, and just feel good because I'm around others with similar interests. No one is going to hold anything against you for being in need, financially or otherwise. Keep sharing stories and information with all the good folks here and you'll make this a better site as you already have. I'm serious, if you want to talk, send me a pm. I bet I have a dental story similar you'd like to hear.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

You helped me fix a computer virus, didn't ask for a dime. "Worth" comes in all shapes and sizes. Not a single one of us here hasn't needed some help at some point in their life. No reason for embarrassment in that. Good luck my friend.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Tell us about diving off the coast of Padre Island.
Just getting ready and going out must have been a great adventure.
And may God bless the rest of your life.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone check on Pescador Viejo Loco? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Last Activity: Today 08:37 AM 

Always welcome here.

Myself, I would love to hear some stories. I have not spent my life chasing bluewater, not really fished much over the last couple years, just now getting back to wetting a line. But I always love hearing the adventures from others.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm hoping he's doing a lot better with his new device and will come back on here soon and tell us about the wonder of modern medicine. We need you back-there's other old folks that need your experience and wisdom!


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Life is short "don't sweat the small stuff" hang around you got a lot to offer.


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hang in there, will lift you up in prayer for some strength. Hopefully a new sunrise brings renewed hope!


----------

